

Datomisca: Embrace Datomic the Scala way - mandubian
http://pellucidanalytics.github.com/datomisca/index.html

======
mrspeaker
As "endorsed" by Rich Hickey himself, no less!
<https://twitter.com/richhickey/status/299563187936837633>

~~~
mandubian
And even before I had twitted it myself :D Rich Hickey pre-redeems
Future[ApiForDatomic] to tell it in Scala ;)

